# Meet Bullwinkle..........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is the new foster who comes tomorrow.,.... Looks like Levi will have a playmate..maybe??? I was told the owner needed to give him up because her other dogs wouldnt except him and hes on the dominant side and likes to rule the others, He will have a rude awakening coming here....I dont think Maggie is going to give the title up!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ol Bullwinkle sure is a cutie and looks to have some spunk in those eyes.

I'm sure he is in for a learning experience with the crew


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks adorable! Who knows what is going on behind those eyes! Napoleon huh? 
I'd say he's met his Waterloo with your crew! LOL!
They will put him straight fast but I bet he gets adopted asap!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bullwinkle*

Bullwinkle!

What a cute name!! He is precious!! I think that Maggie will put him in his place.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Look at that FACE!!!!! Can't wait to meet him


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He has a face flull of mischieve!!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a cutie. I bet he will get the Missouri crew welcome and have tons of fun. Whoever gets him will have loads of fun


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a face with attitude!!!!Keep us posted.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

olik said:


> what a face with attitude!!!!Keep us posted.


Im told he does have attitude, so this could be interesting.. Little attitude going against *BIG ATTITUDE...:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:* I think it will be fine.... he isnt the first and wont be the last and usually they get the hint *REAL QUICK!!!!!!*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Is there a Rocky to go with him I will take both.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He is utterly adorable- in looks anyway! I cant wait to hear how he turns out.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Any updates Mary  he's such a cutie!

Your crew will snap him into shape  if they haven't already, lol.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rut Roh - Bullwinkle's gonna have a surprise!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The kids have nicknamed him jerk weed.... He is a bully and the crew isnt take his crap... he is being put in his place.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yet another awesomely named Goldie! He's a looker too. ** Shows Miss Scarlett**


----------

